# PaX marking Blender binary downloaded from blender.org

## niranjana_km

To whome it is??

* If you are using hardened profile in Gentoo with hardened kernel

* If using prebuilt Blender binary downloaded from https://www.blender.org/download/

* If while importing videos into video sequence editor failing with error

```
Can't transform color space??? Bailing out...

not an anim: 

```

It is because of hardened kernel (CONFIG_PAX_MPROTECT=y) preventing ffmpeg libraries (statically built into blender) from violating PaX security restrictions. That is kernel enforcing secure memory protections (MPROTECT).

you can use the 'paxctl' utilitiy to control this feature on a per file basis. Or better you can use paxmark.sh script from Gentoo. Just do the following,

1. To know the options:

```
# man paxctl

```

2. To mark, get into the directory where your blender binary exists:

```
# paxmark.sh m blender

```

3. To check the set flags:

```
# paxctl -v blender

## Or use the following:

# paxctl-ng -v blender

```

Enjoy!!

Oh wait, I figured it out by the debug output from following:

```
$ ./blender --debug-ffmpeg

```

Which had lines:

```
[swscaler @ 0x31d559be000] mprotect failed, cannot use fast bilinear scaler

Can't transform color space??? Bailing out...

[AVIOContext @ 0x31d54f10400] Statistics: 655419 bytes read, 2 seeks

not an anim: /home/amt/FSF_30_720p.webm

```

Bye!!

----------

## Hu

These files should not need to be marked.  Please bug the Blender maintainer to post files which work correctly on first install.

----------

